# كراك مايكروسوفت بروجكت بروفشينل 2010



## khally2000 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن طلب كرك لبرنامج مايكروسوفت بروفيشنل 2010

وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## Jamal (23 ديسمبر 2010)

please help us


----------



## أحمد روكسان (27 نوفمبر 2011)

:18:


jamal قال:


> please help us


----------



## محمد مطر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

هو نفسه الكراك الذي يأتي مع الأوفيس؟
هل تم تجريبه، أرجو التوضيح


----------



## boushy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> هو نفسه الكراك الذي يأتي مع الأوفيس؟
> هل تم تجريبه، أرجو التوضيح



الاخ الكريم محمد مطر 
الكراك هو نفسه الكراك للاوفيس 2010
واسمه office 2010 tool kit 
او office 2010 TK 
ابحث عنه في قوقل باحد الاسمين التاليين سوف تجده انشاء الله 
لكن لابد من تشغيله كمسئول RUN AS ADMINSTRATOR 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد مطر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

